#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [風景] 海大風景攝影

## 呀杰

哎喲…好久沒有回來了呢…不知道大家拍照的技巧有沒有增長呢=)

最近都好多事情xd…可是我依然也是一直的是拍照…=)…最近是幫學校在拍照片跟拍攝影比賽的影片xd…

弄得自己快要倒下來了xd…～看完照片…不要這麼急就上一頁呢…有什麼想要問的…都可以留個言…呀杰都會盡力解答的呢=)

好吧…廢話不多說了…來看照片吧… :P













以下就是用『照片』拍出來的影片xd…希望大家會喜歡=)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Zo8VBSk-kA

哈哈…謝謝你們的收看…呀杰現在也是努力磨練技術當中…希望大家也一起加油吧…^^

----------


## wingwolf

好漂亮的照片集⊙ω⊙
能夠生活在那麼美麗的校園裡，感覺很棒呢:3

第一幅藍天白雲綠草的色彩搭配好清新好舒適的感覺~
雕塑也有種展翅欲飛的豪邁呢~
第二幅似乎有用到廣角？整個畫面變得很遼闊~~
好喜歡火燒雲的場景，尤其是倒數第二幅，真的是火焰騰起的畫面啊:3
入夜幾幅的星芒都好漂亮:3

非常感謝呀杰分享這些美妙的照片⊙ω⊙

----------


## 呀杰

哈哈…說實在我對基隆真的又愛又恨…一年300天都在下雨…

只有暑假這2個月不太會下雨…可以給我去拍照外…其他日子我想拿起相機去拍照的動力也沒有…=P

而且這都是在早上去拍的呢xd…！！！

----------


## 諾藍

還是依樣很喜歡看到呀杰拍攝的這種有遠景的大照片...

真的很像讓人站在當地依樣欣賞著同樣的風景呢！

不過小弟尤其喜歡最後一張...

可能是色調吸引了我吧...

好久不見的呀杰...

希望你能多多回來多帶些照片跟大家分享...

雖然這邊可能沒有專門的攝影技術討論也沒有專業的資源...

但是每次看到呀杰的照片都讓我驚艷啊~~~~~

也祝你能找到可以發揮自己專長的地方！！

加油哦~

----------

